# Lucid Dreaming > Dream Control >  >  Why can't I ever gain control when I lucid dream?

## JohnnyBoi

When I realize I'm dreaming I always attempt to gain control. For some reason it usually switches out of 3rd person view and 1st person view. I try to move my limbs but I can't. Since I can't take control, the dream usually keeps going on and then I loose my lucidity. By the way, Puffin's SAT actually worked for me. I expected something to happen and it did. But I did expect to gain control but no luck. Maybe it was because I was too excited?

----------


## WDr

Have you tried stabilization? It works for me  :wink2:

----------


## speedbasssux

It can take a while to get comfortable "in the cockpit", so to speak. Dream control gets easier with experience and practice. Don't try to do something too complicated until you get the basics down first. Then again, you wont know what's too complicated until you try.  :wink2:  When you have trouble controlling your dream body, remind yourself that you are dreaming and that there is no actual difficulty hindering your movement.  Being too excited could very well have been what happened. Since the SAT is working, stick with it and I'm sure you'll rapidly improve your abilities.

----------


## yuppie11975

Heh.. "cockpit" ;3

----------


## bewareofit1505

yea it's weird. sometimes when i do manage to become lucid, all the sudden it's like i've become incredibly drunk paired with an invisible metal suit weighing me down. it's very frustrating. also i find sometimes i get stuck. I've gotten stuck in the rafters of a barn once after following 2 DC's who said they'd take me to my dream goal.

----------


## Mancon

_Moved to Dream Control Section_  :smiley:

----------


## Hukif

Have you tried startinglow instead of moving all your body forcefully? What I mean is, you can try moving a first only at the start, when you can move it go for two, then the whole hand, then your arm and go like that conquering your body. When doing this, always try to be with the dream, this way you will stabilize, gain control/movility and clairity all at the same time.

----------


## Sageous

JohnnyBoi:

Gaining control is, on paper, very simple:  You just have to_ know_ that this is your dream, and because of that it can be changed simply by changing your mind.  The key is maintaining awareness, always remembering that this is a dream, and, above all, not thinking too much about whatever is slowing you down (like Bewareofit 1505, I spent about six months getting stuck in rafters and attics while trying to fly out of dreams, and I finally realized it was because I was _expecting_ to get stuck).  So just relax, try Hukif's suggestion about taking it slow, and remember who's dream it is you're trying to control.  

It all comes down to awareness, expectation, and patience.  For as long as you think you cannot gain control in a dream, you never will.  Above all, be patient -- the best things often take time.

----------


## Naiya

Dream control is a skill, just like getting lucid. Don't be too discouraged if you can't take control right away. Try shouting commands, ie first person. Visualize what you want. If possible rub your hands to stabilize. Just keep working at it.  :smiley:

----------

